# Where to buy....



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Coat Handler conditioner cheapest? Also should I get their shampoo?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amazon has 16 oz for $9.99 and I found a number of sites with some as low as $7. I have their shampoo but I now use Nature's specialities Plum Silk Shampoo. I haven't been able to find a local store that carries it though.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Pet edge is where I get my coat handler shampoo and conditioner. They have some of the best prices on dog stuff. Go to petedge.com


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> Pet edge is where I get my coat handler shampoo and conditioner. They have some of the best prices on dog stuff. Go to petedge.com


 I looked at pet edge I must have over looked it. Thanks Jennifer.

P.S. I was hopeing they had it I want a few other items.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Pet Edge definitely has the best prices when I've been comparing prices, but you have to buy quite a few other things to get around their additional fees.

My second favorite all-purpose site that has Coat Handler Conditioner is Cherrybrook.com. They aren't the cheapest, but they are very reasonable and have a huge variety of other products available.

I wouldn't recommend the Coat Handler Shampoo. I haven't heard anyone say they've had rave results with it - only the conditioner.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I also dont recommend the coat handler shampoo, its really strong/harsh. 

I get the coat handler conditioner from petedge. I recently got some Pure Paws shampoo to try it out, it works really well.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Estrella, which Pure Paws Shampoo? I like the Reconstructive Shampoo made by them, although they recently changed the fragrance. (It used to be a bubble gum type of scent and now it is more floral.)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I get it through PetEdge as well. I also like the PetSilk conditioner. I use both.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sometimes they have it at the dog shows so you can avoid shipping cost which helps cut down on the cost!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Kimberly, I'd like to know if there is place online that you would recommend for getting the Pure Paws Reconstructive shampoo. I like it much better now that they've changed the fragrance. The bubble-gum didn't agree with me! I love NS Plum Silky shampoo but I would also like another shampoo to alternate with. Thanks!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane, if you are going to buy the Pure Paws online, go straight to their web site to get it. I haven't found it at a lower price any other place. If you want some, I can pick it up for you this week and save you the shipping price.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> although they recently changed the fragrance. (It used to be a bubble gum type of scent and now it is more floral.)


That floral scent would stop me cold from buying a product. I've sneezed over too many products and like things like vanilla or no scent. 
I remember one time a groomer sprayed some doggie perfume on one of my dogs and it was so strong and ugly that I kept thinking ladies of the evening would be knocking on my door ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Jane, if you are going to buy the Pure Paws online, go straight to their web site to get it. I haven't found it at a lower price any other place. If you want some, I can pick it up for you this week and save you the shipping price.


Kimberly, that would be great, if it isn't too much trouble. Just a small (16 oz-ish) bottle would be wonderful! Ah, good, another excuse for me to come visit you and my favorite Mr. Mousse! :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jan the fragrance isn't very strong on the Pure Paws shampoo and I love love love the results of the pure paws/coat handler combo. Thanks Kimberly! I know it was you who first suggested that combo in another thread. I wanted to find a site where I could order both together and only pay for shipping once, also I wanted a few CC brush/comb things and a nice pair of curved scissors. Petedge doesn't carry the Pure Paws, so I ordered from http://showdogstore.com and the Pure Paws was $13.95. They were out of Coat Handler Conditioner that you dilute 15:1, so they sent me a "ready to use" non dilute Coat Handler Conditioner free of charge and couple of days later they sent me the stuff I ordered. I think I paid $9.50, but I ended up getting two full size bottles for the price of one, so I'm set for a while. Jane I'm jealous you live close enough to see Kimberly and her cuties!!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

I like Pure Paws or Plum Silky shampoo and Coat Handler conditioner, too. All three products smell delish, but not perfumey. You'll love the Coat Handler so much you'll wish you got the gallon the first time around. I wish I did!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, I'm glad you posted that link. I keep forgetting about the Dog Show Store! I've only used them once, and now that I think about it, I think that Pure Paws was actually who directed me over there.

I agree that the floral scent is light. I don't even smell it on the dogs at all, and I prefer no (or minimal) fragrance on them.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I also got the pure paws shampoo from showdogstore.com. I dont think the smell is strong at all, I hardly smell it after they are blow dried. 

Whatever the groomer used on Carmen the other week was super strong! I think they purposely put stuff on them to make them seem even cleaner.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think they use the strong fragrance products for the same reason, Estrella!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Is the Plum Silky Shampoo the one I found online with conditioner in it, too? If so, do you also use the Coat Handler conditioner?

Sheri


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Is the Plum Silky Shampoo the one I found online with conditioner in it, too? If so, do you also use the Coat Handler conditioner?
> 
> Sheri


Sheri- Yes! I use the Plum Silky shampoo and the Coat Handler all the time! I add the Coat Handler to a bucket of rinse water and leave it in her hair. Once dried, it's super soft and silky.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I am out of Coat Handler and wanted to try Plum Silky too...I tried the Dog Show Store, but they charged over $11.00 shipping and and additional $4.00 handling...I kept searching and was able to order both at BowWowShop.com and they only charged 7.61 shipping. Hope they're ok and it comes fast!


----------



## baca008 (May 16, 2008)

I have a question about the dry skin. Avery has been itching a bit more lately. I think it is from the dry HOT weather we have been having. Is there any leave in conditioners that you'd recommend. Or just something to help with the itching. Thanks


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

baca008 said:


> I have a question about the dry skin. Avery has been itching a bit more lately. I think it is from the dry HOT weather we have been having. Is there any leave in conditioners that you'd recommend. Or just something to help with the itching. Thanks


The first couple of months we had Saydee she always had a little dry flaky skin and would nip at herself to scratch her hiney. I started giving her salmon oil about 6 weeks ago and about 2 weeks in to it I realized she has NO flaky skin! I don't know for sure that did it because I also changed her diet to grain-free and added raw, but I think that salmon oil helped.

We have really really dry air here (high desert), so I would've expected her dry skin to get worse as the central heating started kicking in, but it hasn't been a problem. I just use a squirt of Grizzly's salmon oil in Saydee's food once a day. Someone else mentioned they like Kronch's but I haven't tried that one yet.


----------

